# Generic Webcam (for USB composite device) Drivers



## Lycanfox18 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hiya everyone. I have installed the Xbox live vision 360 camera on my pc but the drivers meant for it dont work. So my pc is now using USB composite device drivers. These however make the webcam freeze up after a few seconds of bitty video. Any help please? Any chance of somewhere I can get better generic webcam drivers please? Cheers ^^


----------



## Lycanfox18 (Dec 26, 2006)

Anyone know?


----------

